# puppy vaccinations mistake



## azaelia (Nov 27, 2014)

hi, i'm just looking for some advice really. hopefully i'm worrying over nothing. 3 days ago i took my 11week old gsd Maximus for his second set of injections and my vet messed up! apparently she gave him nobivac lpi booster which is meant for adult dogs (i think she said) and then gave him the propper nobivac dhlppi booster that he should have had. she said theres nothing to worry about and that last time it happened the manufaturer said it's ok to give both together.

i'm just worried because these vaccinations arent natural, alot of people say they're not healthy and can cause problems and how can an adult and puppy vaccination within 5 mins be healthy?

anyway it's been 3 days, he seems a bit more sleepy than usual, his seems a little hot but is still a crazy puppy. his behavior isn't worrying me too much it's the long term implications i'm more worried about. he's our little raw fed monster and the thought that one stupid mistake has risked his future is making me a bit peeved!

any advice will be appreciated and im in the UK if that helps.

many thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote " nothing to worry about and that last time it happened the manufaturer said it's ok to give both together"

the last time it happened ???

quote " his second set of injections and my vet messed up! apparently she gave him nobivac lpi booster which is meant for adult dogs (i think she said) and then gave him the propper nobivac dhlppi booster that he should have had"

she should have let it be with the first mistake .

I think if you were in the USA there would be a vet with a law suit charged against them.

contact Dr Jean Dodds , expert on vaccinations, for advice on this . She is very approachable .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what? how did they mess that up? I hope you didn't pay for her mistake and I hope she reviews her protocal for vaccinations. "last time"...so she regularly screws up the medicines she's giving?

What is in the LPI? I can't find it online. so she basically gave your puppy a double dose of LPI? LPI and dhLPpI? 

Is that L for lepto? She could have killed my Jax if she had done that to her.

chances are your puppy will be fine. Give him benadryl for any reactions. 

And I would be CHEWING on that vet. It's her JOB to make sure what she's giving is the correct thing and to blow it off as "last time it happened" is incompetent and unacceptable.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That L is lepto. I would be furious. Give that puppy benadryl. My vets no longer give that as a core vaccines because of the severe allergic reactions to it in small dogs and puppies.

and I would never let that vet give any medicine without watching her recheck it. Totally incompetent.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Odds are your pup is going to be just fine. Millions of dogs each year get the Lepto vaccine without issue. 

I would talk with your vet, sit them down, ask them what is being done to insure this does not happen again. Explain that you are very upset that your pup was double dosed and that it's upsetting to you that they seem unconcerned. 

If you were going to see a huge anaphylactic reaction, it would have happened by now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdsar said:


> If you were going to see a huge anaphylactic reaction, it would have happened by now.



Jax had a reaction within just a couple hours. My friend's dog, who had a true anaphylactic reaction, was within hours of the shot. Just for the OP for info on a reaction.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I second Carmspack - contact Jean Dodds.

Also, read up on Vaccinosis. Just because there is no reaction RIGHT now, doesn't mean one can't develop.


----------



## azaelia (Nov 27, 2014)

thanks for the info everyone. i'm so dissapointed in our vet, we've insisted on seeing her for so long as she was so brilliant with our last gsd Saber with his multiple health and aggression issues. we thought she was so proffesional and knowledgeable and i appreciate mistakes happen but this is such a big 1. i've got intouch with Jean Dodds, just waiting for a reply. the only change in Max, other than being a little more sleepy, since his jabs is that his ears have gone floppy again, which may or may not be related, bless him.

thanks everyone, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

THAT was a MAJOR mistake for any age dog! Lepto is one which has long lasting side effects!

Dr. Patricia Jordan: “Since there are so many Leptospirosis serovars out there, and since the pathogenic strains vary, and since the vaccines cannot guarantee protection from infection, it would make better sense to not inject your dog with any Leptospira vaccines. The trade offs to avoiding adverse events from vaccination - not the least of which can be renal failure within 48 hours of injection, *or four years of dermatitis and puritis *– would be the human caretakers actually knowing their dog is sick with a pathogenic strain and having their dog presented immediately for treatment. To do this, animal guardians need to be aware of the symptoms of Leptospirosis in the dog.” http://dr-jordan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/LEPTOMANIA-by-Dr.-Patricia-Jordan.pdf 

Catherine O'Driscoll: Vaccine Damage 

Agree with Jax: "I would never let that vet give any medicine without watching her recheck it. Totally incompetent."

Please keep an eye on this: "he seems a bit more sleepy than usual, his seems a little hot but is still a crazy puppy."

So glad you contacted Dr. Dodds.

If you are interested in giving your dog some homeopathic's and herbals to try to combat the effects of inoculations, please feel free to pm me.

So sorry this happened to your puppy.
Moms


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If she gave one, why turn around and give another????? It's tough to stand up to vets on stuff but this is one that's worth it. (most of them are worth it. vets soon get used to having to discuss treatment options with me and the pro and con of each.)


----------



## azaelia (Nov 27, 2014)

i this something that will come back to haunt us in the future?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes .
What you do next will determine to what extent .

Do you plan to give further vaccinations?

lots of material in Dogs Naturally Magazine regarding vaccinations .

Ask Dr Dodds specifically what you might want to do to lessen the impact of this vet's mistake.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

azaelia said:


> i this something that will come back to haunt us in the future?



Maybe. IMHO probably not. But I am in the minority on this board in regards to this issue. So yeah.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

While the vet clearly made a mistake, said vet didn't have to say a word and no one would know the difference. Kinda scary isn't it?


----------



## azaelia (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone know the best way of getting intouch with Dr. Dodds? 

No, I never really intend on giving him another vaccine again atm, none of my other dogs were kept up to date and it's something I've always considered as a money making ploy but the vets. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I do now? Are there any tests he could have so we know what we're dealing with? With someone else obviously. 

Thank you all for helping me with this, I'm so worried about my little man.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

While I'm quite conservative on vaccinations, puppy vaccs are a necessity as is the first rabies booster. While we rail against them now, vaccinations were what got things like distemper and rabies to be the rare diseases in pets that they are today in the US. I don't think my vet needs any "money making ploy" -- he's always busy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

My vet says as long as people let their dogs go unleashed, they will always have too much to do, repairing injuries, cleaning wounds, etc. 

If this is a healthy puppy with good genetics, he will most likely be fine. 

In rescue we have to give boosters to adult dogs so these adult dogs get a lot more vaccines, on top of any they might have already had and in over 10 years, I have not seen/heard of a dog in real life having an adverse reaction. Puppies get the puppy series (and sometimes more) and are okay as well. These are animals of unknown genetics and often poor health. 

I had a cat get 2 rabies shots in a year due to a miscommunication (rescue did it, vet did it) and he was fine as well. 

We are currently lucky to live in a time of herd immunity but I fear that we will be slipping backwards with parvo and distemper, and worst of all, rabies.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> My vet says as long as people let their dogs go unleashed, they will always have too much to do, repairing injuries, cleaning wounds, etc.
> 
> If this is a healthy puppy with good genetics, he will most likely be fine.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Jean always has some of the best most rational posts.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> While I'm quite conservative on vaccinations, puppy vaccs are a necessity as is the first rabies booster. While we rail against them now, vaccinations were what got things like distemper and rabies to be the rare diseases in pets that they are today in the US. I don't think my vet needs any "money making ploy" -- he's always busy.


I think it's more about the money for the government. They are the ones that make the laws. Even with an exception where I'm at they make it clear you still have to pay as if the dog is getting the tag.


----------

